# Millenium Stands



## comallard (Feb 25, 2012)

How well do the seats on Millenium Stands hold up being out in the weather year round? Do you take yours down during the summer?


----------



## TJay (Feb 25, 2012)

I usually put mine up in Aug and take it down in Dec.  No problems at all with the seat.


----------

